
Coinbase #1 on AppStore - jv22222
https://techcrunch.com/2017/12/07/coinbase-hits-top-spot-on-apples-us-app-store/
======
jv22222
There’s a rule of bubbles. When Joe Bloggs on the street starts investing,
that’s just about the time the bubble pops.

I think coinbase being #1 on the appstore might just be a signal of that
moment!

